

How to buy a $20,000 per month website for a few hundred bucks - pier0
http://www.flipwebsites.com/buying-websites/how-to-buy-a-20000-per-month-website-for-a-few-hundred-bucks/

======
ljf
Interesting, I wonder if the bad English in the offer email was also a ploy,
make it seem like you are dealing with someone who maybe /you/ are getting one
over on (my product doesn't sell, and this schmuck wants to give me money for
it, woohoo)

If it were more official would it make you reconsider your product (if this
intelligent buyer wants to give me money there must be something in my idea)?

------
rmason
Effective but totally irrelevant headline. This is what I hate about
marketers.

------
throwaway32
this looks very much like spam

